# Johnson's Beach- Sound Side?



## sfisher522 (Oct 25, 2012)

Where should I go to fish Johnsons Beach, Sound side? Went there last weekend- caught nothing at all, used some shrimp, jigs, etc. Then went over to the gulf side and caught some flounder and whiting. Made up for the day and had some dinner on Sunday! Any ideas where to go to catch some Reds or Specks on the Sound?


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

It's best to wade out a good ways or better yet get a boat or yak and fish along the channel.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Try wading over by the boat launch area (little road to the left) at JB.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I find that this time of year the specks are moving out into the gulf or up into the rivers. They are few and far between along Big Lagoon. On warmer days you should have some luck. But with temps 70 degrees and lower its tough there.


----------



## longn9k (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been catching everything under the sun on the sound side using a 3/4oz jig with gulp alive shrimp, bouncing through the grass flats(Flounder, sheeps head, Redfish, Black Drum, lizardfish, and kroker). and the Pompano are hitting on sand flea on the gulf side in the morning(6ish). Good Luck~!


----------

